# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  1962 suspended 120mm thick slab (balcony), typically contain asbestos?

## DBR

Hi guys, well after stupidly drilling six holes overhead I'm 99% sure I have nothing to be concerned about but just want to make sure...

----------


## Snipper

No.  Never heard of it in concrete

----------


## Bloss

Answered in your other post - no concern needed.

----------


## phild01

topic related here:
http://www.renovateforum.com/f217/1962-suspended-120mm-thick-slab-balcony-typically-contain-asbestos-118309/#post1002294

----------

